

Its official. MongoDB loves Node.js - nosh
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/21780849392/mongodb-and-node-js-at-10gen

======
blahbap
Great news. I love both Node and MongoDB - let's have a threesome!

------
mschonfeld
Ahh finally! Great work guys!

